# 64 impala ss trunk problems....please help!!!!



## firme50 (Sep 27, 2006)

So im starting to think i bought someone else's problem..... I've been trying to get the trunk to stay open and even with the hinges installed the right way with full tension on the bars it wont close all the way and only opens about half way. Has anyone else had this problem? The only thing i could think of is maybe the previous owner got the wrong hinges?


----------



## firme50 (Sep 27, 2006)

This is what im talking about.


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

hires what i would do post up in the parts section buy the hole trunk assembly. and start from scratch. plenty of people parting out 64s with working trunks


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

Well I have to say that its a pretty simple system that only so many things could be wrong. Heres what I'm thinking. First, you need to make sure everything is hooked where it should be. The bars should go from the adjustment hook to the other side, through the hinge frame, a D shaped curve out and back in towards the back, and then through the other side of the hinge frame. If all that is good and nothing is cracked or broken, including the hinge point and frame mount, then you have to think about the bars themselves. If someone had a problem with this before they might have gone to a junk yard and found what they thought was close from a different vehicle. For instance, I used to own a 77 murcury marqui broham, It has the same bars in the same shape but the angle of the above referenced D shape was at a different angle compared to the adjustment mount and it stuck out back at a different angle that was higher. If you used one on a 64 it would have its max lift at half open. My 64 has it set to the top notch and when I lift on the lid after I've popped it, it flies open like a bat outa hell.


----------



## KingDavid (Sep 2, 2010)

You could also move the points that its grabbed by on the hook end. Like where it comes across and turns under the mount towards the back right before it hits the adjustment grooves. If you cut that and move it down that will increase your lift power greatly. Or set another groove for the end above groove 1. Hope this all helps


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

I look at my torsion bars and they are on the middle notch, have u tried lowering them a notch?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

My trunk would not close correctly and in order to fix it I had to cut out the trunk hinge housing and re-weld it all back together!! Works like new now! Hope it helps! :nicoderm:


----------



## firme50 (Sep 27, 2006)

I was looking at my brothers impala today and im almost positive that those are either the wrong hinges or just cheap knock offs. I think i will take the above advise and just start from scratch. Thanks guys..


----------



## dcairns (Jan 5, 2010)

This is what my original hinges look like. Have you replaced the spring bars? My originals are still hanging in there, just barely.


----------



## firme50 (Sep 27, 2006)

No the bars are OG but still have plenty of tension im looking for some OG hinges now. I think this dude got some cheaps ass
repops so now im in need of hinges if anyone knows of some please pm me im in norcal sacramento.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

My 61 had the same problem (out of no where) got stuck open during the day while at work when I was getting something out. My trunk got stuck halfway open and wouldn't budge. Turns out one of the tension holes in the trunk hinge housing had oblonged. This didn't allow the tension rod to flex correctly. Took out tension rods and welded in a washer as a temporary fix. Worked fine for years after that.


----------



## firme50 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thats actually a really good idea thanks


----------



## jayteenaz (Jun 27, 2007)

Has anyone tried sixonebubble washer fix. I would like some feed back because im about to do the same repair tomorrow. The upper corner where the bar exits the hole is slightly off or bent. Its only noticeable when you place the washer on the outside of the bracket/housing. Would that cause the trunk to be off adjustment?


----------



## calicruising (Jan 21, 2009)

I had that problem I ordered new trunk hinges to replace the old ones and problem solved.


----------

